# problemino boot

## naftalina67

ho installato gentoo... e anche grub! 

evidentemente il grub.conf non è scritto molto bene, visto che avviando gentoo compare questo errore

```

block device /dev/sda7 is not a valid root device...

the root block device is unspecified or not detected

```

ho installato linux su un amd64 con un hd sata.

ecco il grub.conf:

```

default 1

timeout 30

title=gentoo 2.6.15

root (hd0, 6)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 initi=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

title=windows xp

rootnoverify(hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

non sapendo se è utile o meno, posto anche l'fstab:

```

/dev/sda7         /              ext3       noatime        0   1

/dev/sda8         /home          ext3       noatime        0   2

/dev/sda6         none           swap       sw             0   0

/dev/cdroms/      /mnt/cdrom     iso9660    noauto,ro      0   0

/dev/fd0          /mnt/floppy    auto       noauto         0   0

none    /proc        proc        defaults                  0   0

none    /dev/shm     tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec       0   0

```

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto! 

 :Wink: 

saluti

----------

## makoomba

aggiungi doscsi alle opzioni del kernel

----------

## naftalina67

in pratica devo mettere doscsi nel grub.conf, nella riga del kernel. giusto?

ho fatto così

```

default 1

timeout 30

title=gentoo 2.6.15

root (hd0, 6)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 initi=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 doscsi udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

title=windows xp

rootnoverify(hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 
```

ma il problema rimane...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

nn so...

----------

## makoomba

```
init=/linuxrc
```

----------

## naftalina67

chiedo venia... quello era un semplice errore di battitura..!

----------

## misterwine

Su grub le opzioni del kernel vanno inserite nella linea del kernel, dunque nel tuo caso:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 real_root=/dev/sda7 doscsi udev
```

----------

## naftalina67

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Su grub le opzioni del kernel vanno inserite nella linea del kernel, dunque nel tuo caso:
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 real_root=/dev/sda7 doscsi udev
> ...

 

??? così come ho scritto sopra...! giusto?

----------

## misterwine

Si... e non ti parte gentoo??

----------

## naftalina67

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Si... e non ti parte gentoo??

 

no, sempre lo stesso errore...

----------

## misterwine

Mi son riguardato la guida dell' installazione di gentoo e a quanto pare sembra apposto la configurazione di grub...

Pure io la prima volta con gentoo ho usato grub come bootloader, ma mi ha dato problemi, e son tornato subito al mio caro e vecchio lilo, che per quello che devo fare mi va più che bene!

Provo a cercare una soluzione al tuo problema, ma non ti assicuro nulla...

----------

## naftalina67

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Mi son riguardato la guida dell' installazione di gentoo e a quanto pare sembra apposto la configurazione di grub...
> 
> Pure io la prima volta con gentoo ho usato grub come bootloader, ma mi ha dato problemi, e son tornato subito al mio caro e vecchio lilo, che per quello che devo fare mi va più che bene!
> 
> Provo a cercare una soluzione al tuo problema, ma non ti assicuro nulla...

 

sono commosso dalla tua disponibilità!

grazie 1000

----------

## khelidan1980

Hai messo il supporto sata adatto alla tua scheda nel kernel?

----------

## Cristian75

Ciao Prova cosi...

default 1

timeout 30

title=gentoo 2.6.15

root (hd0, 6)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 doscsi udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

title=windows xp

rootnoverify(hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

eventualmente se non dovesse funzionare prova a togliere doscsi

----------

## naftalina67

error grub n°15

presumo che così gli sia impossibile trovare il kernel...no?

----------

## naftalina67

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Hai messo il supporto sata adatto alla tua scheda nel kernel?

 

bella domanda...! 

avendo compilato il kernel con lo script genkernel... penso proprio di sì...

----------

## Cristian75

non sapendo se è utile o meno, posto anche l'fstab:

Code:

/dev/sda7         /              ext3       noatime        0   1

/dev/sda8         /home          ext3       noatime        0   2

/dev/sda6         none           swap       sw             0   0

/dev/cdroms/      /mnt/cdrom     iso9660    noauto,ro      0   0

/dev/fd0          /mnt/floppy    auto       noauto         0   0

none    /proc        proc        defaults                  0   0

none    /dev/shm     tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec       0   0 

una cosa che mi rende dubbioso ma noatime ?

io proverei a coreggere con : /dev/sda7         /              ext3       defaults        0   1

se dico castronerie coreggetemi

----------

## misterwine

NOATIME è un'opzione di mount che permette di avere un sistema più veloce. Dunque

```
/dev/hda7   /   ext3   defaults,noatime   0 1
```

oppure prova

```
/dev/hda7   /   ext3   defaults,noatime   1 1
```

il primo 1 è per l'operazione di dump, che io per esempio ho attivato su /boot...

Per quanto riguarda grub dovresti essere apposto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> NOATIME è un'opzione di mount che permette di avere un sistema più veloce

 

non proprio.

non vengono registrati gli access time sui files. questo può essere un vantaggio in termini di prestazioni, ma rende non funzionanti alcuni meccanismi molto delicati che si basano appunto su quel parametro per funzionare, ad esempio fam e gamin in userspace, ed uin kernel space aggeggi come inotify (che è molto grave)

in sostranza noatine è un parametro che non deve essere utilizzato con leggerezza. solo quando si è ben coscienti di ciò che si sta facendo

----------

## naftalina67

in effetti io ho utilizzato noatime con molta leggerezza... in effetti sull'handbook si parla di noatime proprio come ne parla misterwine! cmq ora provo e vi faccio sapere!

----------

## makoomba

fstab non c'entra nulla, il problema è prima.

riposta la configurazione esatta (senza errori) del bootloader

non farebbe male riportare qualche altra riga sopra l'errore che ricevi al boot.

----------

## naftalina67

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> fstab non c'entra nulla, il problema è prima.
> 
> riposta la configurazione esatta (senza errori) del bootloader
> 
> non farebbe male riportare qualche altra riga sopra l'errore che ricevi al boot.

 

allora, questo è l'errore... + qualche riga precedente

```

>>activating udev

>> determining root device

!!block device /dev/sda7 is not a valid root device

!!the root block device is unspecified or not detected

please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell

```

ecco l'fstab:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda7      /      ext3      defaults   0 1

/dev/sda8      /home      ext3      defaults   0 2

/dev/sda6      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

ed il boot loader:

```

default 2

timeout 30

title=Gentoo 2.6.15

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 doscsi udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

title=gentoo2

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

title=windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

per capire un po', vi pongo questa domanda:

l'errore segnala che /dev/sda7 non è root, ma l'fstab afferma il contrario. che tipo di controllo viene fatto all'avvio? in pratica, cerca il kernel oppure va solo a leggere il file fstab?

----------

## makoomba

il kernel non usa fstab per montare la root: accede al device specificato nella conf del bootloader (root/real_root), determina automaticamente il fs e lo monta.

fstab è usato nella successiva fase di init, alla quale tu non arrivi perchè il kernel non riesce a montare la root.

generalmente, questo tipo di errore, si ha quando il kernel viene compilato manualmente e manca del supporto all'hardware e/o ai filesystems.

genkernel elimina gran parte di questi problemi, ma pare che nel tuo caso qualcosa non funzioni.

rifai il boot e quando compare l'errore, scrivi "shell"

dai i comandi

```
dmesg | grep sda

lsmod

```

dell'output di lsmod, è importante solo la prima colonna.

successivamente, inserisci il livecd e ridai gli stessi comandi.

posta il risultato.

----------

## GiRa

Quando fai quello consigliato nel post precedente dai anche un 

```
fdisk -l
```

----------

## naftalina67

questo è l'output di lsmod quando avvio gentoo da cd:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             30952  0 

parport                27148  1 parport_pc

floppy                 57512  0 

pcspkr                  2184  0 

uli526x                14868  0 

tulip                  45856  0 

dm_mirror              15744  0 

dm_mod                 38864  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                7940  0 

sata_mv                15108  0 

ata_piix                8580  0 

ahci                   10884  0 

sata_qstor              8196  0 

sata_vsc                6916  0 

sata_uli                6276  0 

sata_sis                6788  0 

sata_sx4               11652  0 

sata_nv                 7684  0 

sata_via                7428  0 

sata_svw                6660  0 

sata_sil24              9476  0 

sata_sil                8196  0 

sata_promise            9732  0 

libata                 39696  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   20100  0 

ohci1394               27596  0 

ieee1394               64120  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              11008  0 

ohci_hcd               16772  0 

uhci_hcd               27168  0 

usb_storage            56512  0 

usbhid                 30624  0 

ehci_hcd               25608  0 

usbcore                92328  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

questo è l'fdisk (CD):

```

Disk /dev/sda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            2551        9963    59544922+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            5101        9963    39062016    e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)

/dev/sda6            2551        2613      506016   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7            2614        3859    10008463+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8            3860        5100     9968301   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```

ed infine il dmesg (CD):

```
SCSI device sda: 160086528 512-byte hdwr sectors (81964 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 160086528 512-byte hdwr sectors (81964 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ReiserFS: sda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda.

ReiserFS: sda1: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda1

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda1.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda1

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1.

sda2: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda2: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda2, block 8, size 1024)

sda2: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda2: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda2, block 64, size 1024)

ReiserFS: sda2: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda2

sda2: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

sda2: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda2

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda2.

sda2: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sda2, iso_blknum=16, block=32

sda2: rw=0, want=68, limit=2

sda2: rw=0, want=1252, limit=2

sda2: rw=0, want=1028, limit=2

sda2: rw=0, want=8, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda5

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda5.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda5.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda5

ReiserFS: sda6: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda6

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda6.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda6.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda6

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda6.

ReiserFS: sda7: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda7

ReiserFS: sda8: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda8
```

per quanto riguarda i tre comandi lanciati dalla shell:

dmesg->output vuoto

lsmod l'ho dovuto copiare a mano... 

```

fdomain

BusLogic

aic7xxx

aic79xx

scsi_transport_spi

ata_piix

sata_vsc

sata_sis

sata_sx4

sata_nv

sata_via

sata_svw

sata_sil

sata_promise

libata

a_sil

sbp2

ohci

ieee1394

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

usbhid

ehci_hcd
```

il problema è che da shell non riesco a scorrere la lista e neanche a montare un hd, quindi non posso mettere il risultato del comando in un file...

----------

## makoomba

posta anche un lspci da livecd (pensavo di avertelo chiesto)

----------

## naftalina67

eccolo:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1689 K8 Northbridge [Super K8 Single Chip]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation AGP8X Controller

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:03.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1563 HyperTransport South Bridge (rev 70)

00:03.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: ALi Corporation M5263 Ethernet Controller (rev 40)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7)

00:0e.1 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation ULi 5289 SATA (rev 10)

00:0f.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
```

----------

## makoomba

ok, l'infame è sata_uli.

il problema è che genkernel non l'ha incluso nell'initramfs (il che denota una certa quantità di sfiga), 

quindi all'avvio il controller non viene riconosciuto.

livecd -> entra in chroot e posta

```
grep SATA /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/modules_load

find /lib/modules/ -iname 'sata_uli*'
```

----------

## naftalina67

e dire che prima di utilizzare genkernel ho pensato di fare la compilazione a mano... ma poi mi sn detto: "iniziamo con qualcosa che di sicuro funziona, poi proviamo ad ottimizzare qualcosa"

 :Very Happy: 

grep SATA /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/modules_load:

```

MODULES_SATA="sata_promise sata_sil sata_sil24 sata_svw sata_via sata_nv sata_sx4 sata_sis sata_uli sata_vsc sata_qstor ahci ata_piix sata_mv pdc_adma"

```

per quanto riguarda il find, non ho avuto nessun tipo di risposta!

[/post]

----------

## makoomba

modules_load va bene, ma il modulo che ti serve non è stato compilato.

entra nel chroot, ridai il comando genkernel che hai usato in precedenza, aggiungendo l'opzione "--menuconfig".

nel menu di configurazione, abilita EXPERIMENTAL (qualora non sia già abilitato)

```
-> Code maturity level options
```

poi, vai in 

```
-> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                       

  -> SCSI device support                                                                                                                                                                                

    -> SCSI device support (SCSI [=y])                                                                                                                                                                  

      -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                                                                                                                                         

        -> Serial ATA (SATA) support (SCSI_SATA [=y])
```

abilita la compilazione del modulo SATA ULI, salva la conf ed esci.

genkernel dovrebbe ora generare kernel/initramfs in grado di completare il boot

----------

## kr0n1x

io sto avendo lo stesso identico problema.

ho un livedvd di gentoo 2007.0, versione 64bit.

ho installato il sistema col metodo classico, da ctrl+alt+f1, non ho usato metodi automatici.

ho usato genkernel.

ecco gli output dal livedvd:

```
gentoo@livecd ~ $ dmesg | grep sda

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda2<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda3<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

sda4: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda4, block 8, size 1024)

sda4: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda4, block 64, size 1024)

sda4: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

sda4: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

sda4: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sda4, iso_blknum=16, block=32

sda4: rw=0, want=68, limit=2

sda4: rw=0, want=1252, limit=2

sda4: rw=0, want=1028, limit=2

sda4: rw=0, want=8, limit=2

sda4: rw=48, want=136, limit=2

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda4<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

sda4: rw=0, want=72, limit=2

sda4: rw=0, want=128, limit=2

gentoo@livecd ~ $ 

```

```
gentoo@livecd ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  219296  14 

bridge                 43824  0 

parport_pc             32296  0 

parport                28748  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  4032  0 

sg                     27496  0 

r8169                  24392  0 

8139too                22592  0 

mii                     5248  1 8139too

intel_agp              20608  1 

snd_hda_intel          16224  1 

snd_hda_codec         162880  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                53640  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18120  1 snd_pcm

snd                    40232  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8144  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i2c_i801                8468  0 

i2c_core               14976  1 i2c_i801

rtc                    11840  0 

tg3                    94980  0 

e1000                  98688  0 

nfs                   100664  0 

lockd                  51696  1 nfs

sunrpc                120840  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   141648  0 

dm_mirror              17472  0 

dm_mod                 42448  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                9412  0 

sata_mv                17288  0 

ata_piix               13768  0 

ahci                   17028  0 

sata_qstor              9604  0 

sata_vsc                8708  0 

sata_uli                7748  0 

sata_sis                8196  0 

sata_sx4               12996  0 

sata_nv                10244  0 

sata_via                9796  0 

sata_svw                8068  0 

sata_sil24             13764  0 

sata_sil               10888  0 

sata_promise           11460  0 

libata                 69920  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   21508  0 

ohci1394               29576  0 

ieee1394               64568  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              12032  0 

usbhid                 35488  0 

ohci_hcd               17988  0 

uhci_hcd               21008  0 

usb_storage            65984  0 

ehci_hcd               25800  0 

usbcore                98344  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

gentoo@livecd ~ $
```

```
livecd ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1       12449    99996561   83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *       25798       38851   104856255    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3           38852       38913      498015   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4           12450       25797   107217810    5  Extended

/dev/sda5           12450       25797   107217778+  83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

livecd ~ # 

```

i primi 2 li ho dati da utente normale del livedvd. il terzo comando l'ho dovuto dare da utente root cambiando la password.

avviando il sistema senza il livedvd, e quindi incontrando l'errore, da "shell" riesco a dare solo questo comando: lsmod

perché? beh non so come si scrive il carattere "|" con la tastiera che carica il boot loader .-. penso sia la tastiera americana ho provato molte combinazioni ma non trovo quel carattere.

intanto eccovi l'output da "shell" del comando lsmod:

```
tg3

e1000

nfs

lockd

sunrpc

jfs

dm_mirror

dm_mod

scsi_wait_scan

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

sl811_hcd

usbhid

ff_memless

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

ehci_hcd

usbcore
```

se qualcuno mi dice come fare il carattere "|", posto anche l'output di "dmesg | grep sda"

thanks per il supporto! per favore aiutatemi XD c'ho perso 5 ore per installare il tutto, almeno voglio avviarlo  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## lucapost

ora non ho sottomano la tastiera us, ma per passare a quella italiana basta lanciare:

```
loadkeys it
```

comunque non ho capito molto bene il tuo problema...

ps: 

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho installato il sistema col metodo classico, da ctrl+alt+f1, non ho usato metodi automatici.
> 
> ho usato genkernel.

 

qui qualcuno potrebbe obiettare...

----------

## kr0n1x

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ora non ho sottomano la tastiera us, ma per passare a quella italiana basta lanciare:
> 
> ```
> loadkeys it
> ```
> ...

 

ho lo stesso identico problema dell'autore di questo topic.

avvio la mia gentoo da grub, e dopo un paio di robe che lui carica (gentoo) mi da questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> Determining device /dev/sda5 is not a valid root device...
> 
> The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

 

posto anche il mio grub.conf e fstab, magari serve:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title      Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=6b957e6b-1539-403f-b322-38e7776f5947 ro quiet splash locale=it_IT

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

quiet

title      Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=6b957e6b-1539-403f-b322-38e7776f5947 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

title      Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/memtest86+.bin

quiet

title=Gentoo Linux 2007.0

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

title=WinXP SP2

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

(uso ubuntu da ottobre 2006 e mi sto incuriosendo a gentoo adesso. ci tengo a specificare che le altre voci funzionano perfettamente, cioè ubuntu e winxp)

```
/dev/sda5      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

EDIT: ho provato a dare il comando loadkeys it ma mi dice NOT FOUND. come se il comando non esiste.

----------

## cloc3

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avvio la mia gentoo da grub, e dopo un paio di robe che lui carica (gentoo) mi da questo errore:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Determining device /dev/sda5 is not a valid root device...
> ...

 

makoomba consiglia di aggiungere l'opzione doscsi tra parametri di bot del kernel.

inoltre, nel caso di questo post, emerge che il driver del bus sata non è stato compilato nel kernel.

tu sei siscuro del tuo?

inoltre non ho capito l'edit. se non riesci a fare il boot, come speri di cambiare tastiera?

----------

## kr0n1x

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *kr0n1x wrote:*   
> 
> avvio la mia gentoo da grub, e dopo un paio di robe che lui carica (gentoo) mi da questo errore:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Determining device /dev/sda5 is not a valid root device...
> ...

 

lucapost mi aveva consigliato il comando loadkeys it, quindi ho riavviato e l'ho provato ma niente, ecco il motivo dell'edit :p

ora provo aggiungendo doscsi.

cmq non lo so se ho il driver del bus sata, come faccio a vedere se è compilato? io ho usato genkernel ed è il mio primo impatto con gentoo! siate pazienti per favore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kr0n1x

ho provato aggiungendo doscsi tra le opzioni di grub.conf (guidandomi con la pagina precedente) ma l'errore rimane.

----------

## cloc3

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq non lo so se ho il driver del bus sata, come faccio a vedere se è compilato? io ho usato genkernel ed è il mio primo impatto con gentoo! siate pazienti per favore 

 

niente paura. come utente novizio ti stati muovendo piuttosto bene.

semmai una sola richiesta. cerca di quotare in modo più sintetico.

puoi provare anche ad aggiungere un ritardo nelle opzioni del kernel:

```

rootdelay=15

```

se era tutto lì, ti eviti un sacco di sbattimenti.

ma passiamo agli sbattimenti.

per vedere se il sata è compilato basta fare:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make --menuconfig

```

e navigare Device Drivers  ---> <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->.

se vuoi usare genkernel dai un occhio a questa, facendo attenzione che è dichiarata non mantenuta. io purtroppo non lo uso e non me la sento di darti indicazioni più precise su quel programma.

la cosa migliore è mettere una y su tutti i driver sata che vengono segnalati dal cdrom.

in questo modo, compilerai tutti i driver come built-in nel kernel e non avrai più problemi.

dopo il kernel va copiato nella bootdir da /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage e nominato con una riga aggiuntiva di grub. puoi usare la stessa initrd di prima, o nessuna initrd affatto.

se qualcuno che usa genkernel ti da indicazioni più precise, seguilo.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> puoi provare anche ad aggiungere un ritardo nelle opzioni del kernel:
> 
> ```
> 
> rootdelay=15
> ...

 

Lui ha configurato tutto con genkernel, che se non erro gli ha messo <m> su tutta la roba stata e creato l'initrd... il rootdelay dovrebbe quindi risolvere... giusto?

----------

## koma

http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html

----------

## kr0n1x

scusate ma sono un po' confuso. purtroppo è la prima volta che metto mani su un kernel.

nel link di koma non capisco dove dovrei guardare, non trovo l'errore che spunta a me.

rootdelay=15 l'ho provato, aggiungendolo tra doscsi e udev, ma niente sempre lo stesso errore.

ora veniamo alla soluzione con gli sbattimenti  :Very Happy: 

cloc3, tu mi dici che devo andare in /usr/src/linux ecc, questo presuppone che io abbia già fatto il chroot nel sistema installato! giusto?

dopo che do make --menuconfig e seleziono i vari driver, cosa dovrei fare? chiudo il programma..ma poi? fa tutto lui? facciamo di si (suppongo)

non ho capito la copiatura.

da dove devo copiare e dove devo incollare? dal sistema installato copio la dir /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage e la incollo in... ?? non ho ben capito questo passo.

intanto vedo se riesco a fare il chroot da ubuntu!

grazie ciao

edit: mi sto un po' rileggendo l'handbook, per fare il chroot.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6

in quella pagina, per fare il chroot in ubuntu, devo dare i comandi descritti nelle tabelle "Codice 4" e "Codice 5"? Mi sa di no perché alcuni di quei comandi non li ho mai visti  :Sad:  tipo env-update...

edit2: ecco ho trovato qualcosa di utile per me: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/packagingguide/it/appendix-chroot.html

----------

## kr0n1x

sono riuscito a fare il chroot, e sembra che sto anche riuscendo a rifare il kernel con "make && make modules_install"

la storia della copiatura penso di averla capita, leggendo anche la parte dell'handbook, capisco cosa intendeva clocl3  :Smile:  siccome prima avevo usato genkernel, non capivo bene questo passo.

provo e vi aggiorno

grazie per il supporto  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora veniamo alla soluzione con gli sbattimenti 
> 
> cloc3, tu mi dici che devo andare in /usr/src/linux ecc, questo presuppone che io abbia già fatto il chroot nel sistema installato! giusto?
> ...

 

spiacente (molto) per il rootdelay.

a questo punto è al 90% problema di driver.

una spiegazione.

dentro la cartella /usr/src/linux (in chroot, ovviamente) dovrebbe essere contenuto il file .config che è stato creato da genkernel.

dico dovrebbe proprio perché non uso abitualmente genkernel e mi vengono dubbi.

quando lanci make menuconfig, i sistema legge .config e ti permette di modificarlo.

credo che genkernel possa essere lanciato con qualcosa tipo `genkernel --menuconfig all' che fa la stessa cosa. prova un `man genkernel` per chiarire il tutto. per prudenza, puoi salvare da qualche parte .config .

se hai problemi nella scelta dei driver, usa il pulsante help. alla peggio, posta un output del comando lspci.

una volta modificato .config (controlla le differenze con diff) puoi compilare.

a mano si fa così:

```

#make all modules_install

```

questo comando però, non installa il kernel, che rimane in /usr/src/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage.

copia quel file e mettilo nella bootdir.

aggiungi una riga di grub che lanci il nuovo kernel. se tutto va bene senza initrd. prova ad avviare.

----------

## kr0n1x

no niente genkernel, anche se la tua soluzione potrà essere utile a qualche fortunato che troverà sto topic ben argomentato  :Very Happy: 

cmq quando ho dato

```
make menuconfig
```

ho notato che SATA non era attivato  :Smile:  e lì ho sorriso, mi sono sentito meglio XD probabilmente è per quello. Ho seguito la parte dell'handbook che spiega come fare manualmente..

ora ha finito di compilare, devo solo copiare, però voglio chiedere una cosa.

è normale che la compilazione finisca senza un messaggio particolare? tipo FINISHED che ne so... ecco l'output:

```
  INSTALL sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

  INSTALL sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.22-gentoo-r9; fi

pasquale-desktop linux # 

```

ora mi manca solo il comando di copiatura, se mi confermi che è tutto a posto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kr0n1x

ok ho copiato e ho modificato così grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2007.0

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda5

title=Gentoo Linux 2007.0 (rescue)

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda5 init=/bin/bb

```

ho tralasciato le parti di ubuntu e winxp.

ora noto che nel caricamento di gentoo va un po' più avanti rispetto prima, ma si ferma a un nuovo errore:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

vedo di uscirne fuori cercando sto errore... se sapete qualcosa... niente omertà please  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kr0n1x

ecco cosa ho trovato: http://groups.google.it/group/linux.kernel/msg/45211ba01a14257b

però al tizio spunta la lista degli "available partitions" mentre a me no... quindi non so che nome dargli a sta root=  :Sad: 

leggendo un po' in giro sembra che non ho installato il driver sata corretto  :Neutral:  ma io l'asterisco in sata l'ho messo... forse dovevo entrarci e selezionare QUALE PRECISO driver mi servisse?

nel mio caso quale mi serve? ho postato vari output un paio di post addietro!

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> ecco cosa ho trovato: http://groups.google.it/group/linux.kernel/msg/45211ba01a14257b
> 
> però al tizio spunta la lista degli "available partitions" mentre a me no... quindi non so che nome dargli a sta root= 
> 
> leggendo un po' in giro sembra che non ho installato il driver sata corretto  ma io l'asterisco in sata l'ho messo... forse dovevo entrarci e selezionare QUALE PRECISO driver mi servisse?
> ...

 

prova a dare una LABEL alla tua root e in grub scrivi

```
real_root=LABEL=tualabel
```

E' un consiglio che è stato dato anche a me all'inizio, quando avevo il tuo stesso problema ed ho risolto

p.s.: per dare una label alla root, puoi usare

```
tune2fs -L mialabel /dev/sdax
```

salud

----------

## kr0n1x

lo proverò dopo di questa soluzione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4570091.html#4570091

il tizio ha il chipset ich7, mentre la mia scheda madre monta il chipset ich8, però penso che le procedure vadano bene per entrambi i southbridge chip.

provo e vi faccio sapere.

thanks

----------

## kr0n1x

Ok ha funzionato col metodo descritto da NeddySeagoon. Ha funzionato anche per me col chipset ICH8.

Il problema adesso? non ricordo nè username nè password XD evvivaaaaaaaaa la sfigaaaaaaaaaaa :°(

EDIT: ok rileggendo l'handbook ho notato che il nome utente è ancora root, quindi mi mancava solo la password, che ho ricordato  :Smile:  ora ho gentoo funzionante!!!

alla fine mi mancava solo quel maledetto driver sata  :Smile: 

ora proseguo con la lettura delle altre guide!

ragazzi, grazie per il supporto e la pazienza!

see you! bye

----------

## cloc3

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho notato che SATA non era attivato 

 

diavolo.

però adesso dovrebbe passare un esperto di genkernel a spiegare come mai non è stato attivato automaticamente.

oppure ripensa bene ai passaggi che hai eseguito e confrontali con quelli del manuale per capire se c'è stato un inghippo.

sinceramente sono curioso.

tra l'altro, qual è la versione di kernel del livecd? se è vecchia, forse dipende dal fatto che, qualche tempo fa (mi pare tra la venti e la ventuno ???) c'è stato uno spostamento del ramo dei sata.

per questa ragione, nel tentativo di adattare il .config del livecd al kernel nuovo, genkernel potrebbe avere sbagliato.

----------

## kr0n1x

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *kr0n1x wrote:*   
> 
> ho notato che SATA non era attivato  
> 
> diavolo.
> ...

 

sinceramente sono stato molto attento all'handbook, l'ho letto e riletto più volte (prima di questa installazione, io gentoo l'ho installato in virtualbox su ubuntu, però a un certo punto mi sono dovuto fermare per un problema coi caratteri visualizzati male)

fortunatamente con l'installazione vera e propria mi è andata bene, a parte la storia del driver sata.

vorrei chiedervi un altro consiglio se posso... ora mi ritrovo col sistema base, solo riga di comando. cosa mi consigliate di fare?

parlando con un mio amico straniero ho deciso di mettermi kde (su ubuntu ho gnome, quindi questa è la volta buona che conosco anche kde) però mi ha parlato dei tempi di compilazione... e sono rimasto un po' shockato   :Laughing:  m'ha sparato cifre tipo 12 ore con un conroe e6400 (io ho l'e6300), e lui ha anche ottimizzato il sistema!

altra cosa... come faccio a capire quali flag usare? come faccio a ottimizzare le compilazioni? a sfruttare bene la mia cpu?

----------

## cloc3

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> cosa mi consigliate di fare?
> 
> 

 

1.intanto marcare risolto il thread ed aprirne un altro.

2.i tempi sono quelli che devono essere. gentoo compila in loco tutte le applicazioni.

usa openoffice-bin.

le ottimizzazioni non riducono i tempi di compilazione, ma li aumentano, perchè generano codice più esteso.

anzi, proprio questo aspetto, oltre a quello della stabilità, complica maledettamente il tema.

questo è uno dei thread storici sul tema cflag.

il mio consiglio: stai facendo le prime prove.

vai sul semplice per ambientarti.

3.goto 1.

----------

## kr0n1x

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *kr0n1x wrote:*   cosa mi consigliate di fare?
> 
>  
> 
> 1.intanto marcare risolto il thread ed aprirne un altro.
> ...

 

lo farei volentieri, ma il topic non è mio, lo ha "startato" un altro utente del forum.

ok continuo la mia esperienza con gentoo  :Razz:  bye

----------

